# For all the ladies this applies to



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Link


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

How about one that reads:

"Talking It Out is Fine, But Nothing is As Persuasive as an "Accidental" Gybe!"


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

Sublime -- i don't have to get over anything. i am in favor of women captains who have the knowledge and skill to handle a vessel. our local USCG ship has a woman captain who does a great job.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Brings to mind a story a female sailor friend related once...

She and a group of (female) friends had chartered a boat somewhere warm. All was going well and at one point they were at a marina somewhere and a couple of guys sort of kept walking by.. not ogling or leering necessarily, just walking by scoping out the boat, seemingly looking for something.. This went on for some time when they finally stopped and were asked what they were looking for.. "Oh,", they said, " just looking and wondering where the skipper was - we hadn't seen him on board yet...."


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

captbillc said:


> Sublime -- i don't have to get over anything. i am in favor of women captains who have the knowledge and skill to handle a vessel. our local USCG ship has a woman captain who does a great job.


Are you running for office or something? :laugher


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sublime said:


> Are you running for office or something? :laugher


No, he is just trying to score, which just happens to be the same reason men run for office...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

captbillc said:


> Sublime -- i don't have to get over anything. i am in favor of women captains who have the knowledge and skill to handle a vessel. our local USCG ship has a woman captain who does a great job.


Methinks Sublime wants to get the men posting in herSailnet again so another gender skirmish ensues.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Who won the last one...?? ?

We were ahead for awhile there weren't we...?


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

Sublime--i was just stating my thoughts on the subject. at 89 3/4 i am not running for office and not looking for a connection. i have a slim,trim goodlooking 74 yr old girlfriend and that is all i need.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Squidd said:


> Who won the last one...?? ?
> 
> We were ahead for awhile there weren't we...?


Oh puh-leeze.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

captbillc said:


> Sublime--i was just stating my thoughts on the subject. at 89 3/4 i am not running for office and not looking for a connection. i have a slim,trim goodlooking 74 yr old girlfriend and that is all i need.


That's great! You are the living proof that sailing with a younger woman keeps a man young at heart.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Methinks Sublime wants to get the men posting in herSailnet again so another gender skirmish ensues.


Yeah, that's exactly what I was doing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Methinks Sublime wants to get the men posting in herSailnet again so another gender skirmish ensues.


Nothing better than a good, sweaty gender skirmish.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Here I thunk I should send a pic to the lady that runs our store at the YC I belong to, to see how well this shirt/blouse thingy would sell........probably pretty well, with most males understanding the wording quite well thank you very much!

ANyway, Sheryl got a kick out of it, along with me getting a roleyeyes from her!.............

marty


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> Nothing better than a good, sweaty gender skirmish.


I see what you did there. :laugher


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

captbillc said:


> Sublime--i was just stating my thoughts on the subject. at 89 3/4 i am not running for office and not looking for a connection. i have a slim,trim goodlooking 74 yr old girlfriend and that is all i need.


One advantage of being an octogenarian- you couldn't have dated her when you were 25.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Sublime said:


> Link


Seeing a woman wearing the T shirt would suggest to me some degree of insecurity, probably in reaction to some men who also have insecurities leading them todenegrate the abilities of a woman that are superior possible to their own. When you are secure in your abilities all that maters is that you know what you can and can not do. There is no need to broadcast it to the world when you believe it yourself. How's that for some armchair psychology?


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

LinekinBayCD said:


> How's that for some armchair psychology?


If you were secure in yourself...you wouldn't have to ask...


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Squidd said:


> If you were secure in yourself...you wouldn't have to ask...


I'm not secure in my armchair psychology abilities at all, that why I asked.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

The one my wife would wear:

"I'm the Admiral. Get over it, Captain."


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not secure in my armchair. Would a wadded up t-shirt under one of the legs help, or is it all psychological?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

LinekinBayCD said:


> Seeing a woman wearing the T shirt would suggest to me some degree of insecurity...


You see insecurity, I see a nice rack!


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

I would add my personal dopey guy story to Fasters. Was standing at the fuel dock in Liberty Landing NJ, talking with the woman captain of the NY Waterway ferry operation. "Large" guy at the helm of a 45' or so ketch pulls parallel to the fuel dock about 15' away and tells the very petite woman midships to "throw it now." Dockline goes into the water. Guy uses the f word to the crew, goes around again still 15 feet away, tells her "throw the **ing line and get it **ing there." Line in the water again, exact same language. Comes in for a third shot and just before he issues his command about throwing the **ing line, the NY Waterway captain yells to him "maybe if you'd get the **ing boat alongside the dock, she could hand the **ing line to us." The fuel guy and I had to hide in the hut to keep from choking.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

jameswilson29 said:


> You see insecurity, I see a nice rack!


Insecure or not I'd be ok with taking orders from that shirt.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

LinekinBayCD said:


> Seeing a woman wearing the T shirt would suggest to me some degree of insecurity, probably in reaction to some men who also have insecurities leading them todenegrate the abilities of a woman that are superior possible to their own. When you are secure in your abilities all that maters is that you know what you can and can not do. There is no need to broadcast it to the world when you believe it yourself. How's that for some armchair psychology?


Or, Freud, that one knuckle-dragger who has a problem taking orders from a chick might announce their presence upon reading the "offending" teeshirt by declaring their contempt (via verbally saying as much, attempted mutiny or throwing a hissy-fit) which would allow said chick to kick them off the boat prior to leaving the dock.

Winning!


----------

